
Nvidia sucks and I'm sick of it - azdle
https://sircmpwn.github.io/2017/10/26/Fuck-you-nvidia.html
======
ShakataGaNai
Nvidia hates _everyone_. They force Windows users to sign up for an account
and sign in to the "Geforce Experience" (and application installed on the
users machine)... just to update the users own drivers.

~~~
bdz
Force? No.

You don't have to install the app and you can update the driver manually
through their website

------
stablemap
Already on the front page with a different title and URL, confusingly:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15564611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15564611)

